# Toddler toys for long car journeys



## colsy

What toys do you use for long car journeys? Generally we manage to time long trips roughly around nap time, but we have a few long journeys coming up over the summer and I can see that some of them are going to be when we NEED to make them, not when littl'un wants to sleep.

There are zillions of baby toys on the market that are suitable for use in the car (i.e. soft so they can't hurt baby if thrown about, non-breakable, and with little clips to attach to carseat). But I just can't find anything appropriate for toddlers. At the mo he still has a couple of Lamaze baby toys in the car, but I seriously see him getting bored of these soon.

Is it just me? Or is there a gap in the market just waiting to be filled here?

In the meantime (before I rush out and manufacture something and sell it by the thousand and make loads of dosh), can anybody recommend a few suggestions for car toys for toddlers? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar doesnt have car toys. We also go for long car trips. When he wakes up from his nap, I sit in the back seat & I read books to him. I also bought a small aquadoodle & he also loves to play with my iphone. I have lots of toddlers applications & those keep him intertained for a long time. xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

ipod apps are probably going to be the way were going for a journey we have in August. Ive also bought some things like sticker books, Crayola magic pen things (only work on the paper designed for them) and getting a tray so he can play with cars on his lap.


----------



## ilvmylbug

I think the etch-a-sketch pads with attached pens are great, and they are only like $5 here. That and my DD's portable Leaptop (like a laptop) she loves as well.


----------



## Arcanegirl

ahh yea, we have the leaptop too that we'll be taking!


----------



## DaisyBee

We will be taking an aquadoodle, books, and a few new toys that have buttons w/ music etc. The van has a dvd player so we'll be bringing some blues clues -etc. She likes to listen to music so have gotten some new toddler songs. She loves lorie berkner.
I bought stickers & a new notebook, the markers that only work on the specific paper. I hadnt thought about iphone :dohh: I also like the idea of a tray. Anyone have a good one they like?

We are traveling 10+ hrs each way. Its going to be a long trip!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't usually take toys in the car if I'm honest. He's quite happy to spot things out of the window, listen to music, and we talk to him the entire way. He also loves to sleep when in the car so will spend a long time doing that. He'll have a drink and a snack, and then start fiddling with his shoes lol. :haha: I've tried to find toys and we've tried the steering wheel things that attach to the back of the seat, we've tried the lamaze style hanging toys, we've tried to take books but they just get thrown down into the footwell after 5 mins (usually do take a couple out regardless lol), we've tried a little magna-doodle type thing and again that just got thrown away. 

I think you're right that there is a gap in the market. :thumbup:


----------



## hellohefalump

When Madeleine was little she used to be absorbed in an iggle piggle magazine for a good two hours! Now she has a DVD player for long journeys.

Michael still just goes to sleep on long journeys so we haven't hit that issue yet with him.

Oh, and sweeties, crisps etc.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

We had a 3 hour journey today (she slept for a whole 20 minutes despite being v tired) we played CDs to her, we got them from ELC I think, a nursery rhyme / song one and an Abba one which madam is very keen on, they drive us up the wall but they keep her happy :)


----------



## CJane

Definite gap in the market!! Please do manufacture some and make your fortune...!


We have same problem- he is too old for the lamaze clippy toys, but not old enough for colouring, magazines, phones, laptops etc. Let me know if you find a magic solution!!


----------



## Seity

We had a six hour trip today. Gabriel was either asleep or looking out the window chatting to himself and laughing. When he got a little fussy, we stopped and let him run around a bit and gave him a snack and then got back on the road. He's always been great in the car though.


----------



## GingerNut

We've an 8 hour trip coming up when Rosie is 15 months. What do 15 month olds do?! She's very happy in the car generally, and willing to nap; we did a 3 hour trip twice a few weeks ago and it was absolutely fine with no toys because she slept all the time both ways. She loves looking out the window as well (and waving at people!), but I'm sure that wouldnt' last for the whole 8 hours!

Also our ferry doesn't land till 11:30 so we'll be starting late in the day and won't get there before bedtime. Should we break the journey and fork out for a hotel (I'd really prefer not to, especially as we've to come back the same way two weeks later!) or just keep going and let her start the night in the car?


----------



## MrsT&Ben

We have a DVD player for Ben, he could watch Iggle Piggle and postman pat all day long if I let him! I don't like him watching so much tv in one go but he gets so bored sat in the car and its not like he can get out and run around.


----------



## Wellington

I have to admit that it all got a bit frantic in the back of our car on an 8+ hour journey (despite stops and over night etc). We had to resort to playing Ben and Holly DVDs on the iPad. Something I swore we'd never do as I didn't ever have anything for long journeys as a kid. Oh how things change!


----------



## Lilicat

Thanks for starting this thread, I am struggling with this too, William is too old for baby toys but too young for Manga Doodle/sticker books/car games. I have got him some new books when he will like but I will have to be constantly retrieving them when he drops them. 



> When Madeleine was little she used to be absorbed in an iggle piggle magazine for a good two hours! Now she has a DVD player for long journeys.

Thank you for that one, although William is too young to read a magazine he might enjoy looking through one and probably tearing it up. That will keep him occupied for a while! I will pick up a Thomas and Friends one.


----------



## DaisyBee

Lilicat said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, I am struggling with this too, William is too old for baby toys but too young for Manga Doodle/sticker books/car games. I have got him some new books when he will like but I will have to be constantly retrieving them when he drops them.
> 
> 
> 
> When Madeleine was little she used to be absorbed in an iggle piggle magazine for a good two hours! Now she has a DVD player for long journeys.
> 
> Thank you for that one, although William is too young to read a magazine he might enjoy looking through one and probably tearing it up. That will keep him occupied for a while! I will pick up a Thomas and Friends one.Click to expand...

Have you tried magnadoodle or stickers with him? Megan has been using both since about xmas - so 13months.



I can't believe some of these kids are so easy going!!!!!! I'm jealous! Megan whines the whole way & is so bored. We've tried just leaving her to it & hope she starts looking out the window or sleeping but no -it doesnt happen. THe most she will nap in the car is 30minutes :shrug: Even if its naptime.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

DaisyBee said:


> Lilicat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, I am struggling with this too, William is too old for baby toys but too young for Manga Doodle/sticker books/car games. I have got him some new books when he will like but I will have to be constantly retrieving them when he drops them.
> 
> 
> 
> When Madeleine was little she used to be absorbed in an iggle piggle magazine for a good two hours! Now she has a DVD player for long journeys.
> 
> Thank you for that one, although William is too young to read a magazine he might enjoy looking through one and probably tearing it up. That will keep him occupied for a while! I will pick up a Thomas and Friends one.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried magnadoodle or stickers with him? Megan has been using both since about xmas - so 13months.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some of these kids are so easy going!!!!!! I'm jealous! Megan whines the whole way & is so bored. We've tried just leaving her to it & hope she starts looking out the window or sleeping but no -it doesnt happen. *THe most she will nap in the car is 30minutes  Even if its naptime.*Click to expand...

Ruby is the same.....UNLESS of course, we don't want her to sleep, such as a late afternoon car journey which messes with bedtime.


----------

